# Rough!!!!!!!



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man I hope that all of you on land for this weather that is passing are enjoying it. I am stuck on a 288 ft boat in the Gulf of Mexico. We are having 9 to 15 foot swells with 45 mph winds. Makes for a long day. My chair has wheels on it and it dont want to stay still for me. I roll from one end my control shack to the other. We are going to be experiencing this till tomorrow at noon. I wish i could get yall a video of this but as it is dark it would be hard to do. So yall just be happy that you are on hard land. for my fellow offshore workers i hope that your ride is better than mine.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang bro. be safe. i'd probably be puking.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

alot of people on here are puking. thats why i carry ginger root and dramamine. i am going to try to get a video of the lights in the distance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No bad weather here at the moment. It snowed in vicksburg, where my parents live. I should look out the window & see if it made it here............nope.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Well its made it here for sure.. We have a 2-4 inches everywhere but the road.. :rockn: ..getting close to the time to go play


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am out in Green Canyon rockin and rolling with you, waiting on crewchange Tuesday, gonna be home this year for Christmas, first time in a while.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thunderhead007 said:


> I am out in Green Canyon rockin and rolling with you, waiting on crewchange Tuesday, gonna be home this year for Christmas, first time in a while.


I am out in Green Canyon 683 on the Kirt Chouest getting ready to move the Amos Runner. Where are you? I can see a few rigs and boats around us.


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am on the Transocean Development Driller 2. Green Canyon 743.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i worked on there for a hitch. I use to work for Saipem America. I still have alot of friends that work out there on the ROV's.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thunderhead I can see the DD2 from where we are working. If you look for the big orange boat with the big white crane on the back deck it is us. Have a safe hitch and if you talk to the ROV crews tell them Leland Picou said hey.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Stay safe. I don't know how you do it. The wave pool at the leisure centre is my limit.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

it is all in what you like. I love the water and i only work 6 months out of the year. so i get to spend alot of time doing the things that i love. like spending time with the family ridding and hunting. what else is there to do.


----------

